# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  کارهای بزرگ با جاوا
با سلام
من می خواستم هر کی لیست کارهای بزرگی که با جاوا انجام شده را داره بده البته کلی مثلا سایتهایی که با JSP انجام داده شدن هم هستند
با تشکر

----------


## golnari

سلام
اصولا کارهای بزرگ را با جاوا می نویسند و در غیر اینصورت سرمایه شما بیهوده صرف شده است. این نوع کار ها
در خارج خیلی هستند ولی در ایران جاوا بیشتر در شرکتها و سازمان ها بزرگ استفاده می شود.

----------

با تشکر اگر میشه کارهای خارجی رو معرفی کنید
با تشکر دوباره

----------


## vDelphi

http://java.sun.com/j2ee/reference/c...ies/index.html
http://java.sun.com/nav/used/index.html

----------


## golnari

سلام
خدمتون عرض می شود که برنامه های تحت شبکه پلیس ایران همگی با جاوا نوشته می شود  
اکثر برنامه های  فایر والها و برنامه های بانکی نیز با جاوا نوشته می شود
اینم سایت گروهapache که کلی پروژه های حسابی کار کردند :http://www.apache.org

خلاصه بگم قدرت جاوا را در این موارد می توانید بیابید:
- برنامه های توزیع شده
- امنیت
-قابل انتقال(portable)  مانند بعضی برنامه ها که حتی در دو نسخه ویندوز هم یک جور کار نمی کنند برنامه ها تحت جاوا در هر پلت فورمی درست کار میکند :shock: 
_ شما میتوانید برنامه های خود را در سیستم عامل بدون لایسنس خود توسعه دهید و سپس آن را در سیستم های free به مشتریهای داخلی و خارجی بفروشید :)_ 
-به سادگی قابل توسعه است
-همه چیز راحت به هم چفت می شوند(به دلیل ساختار بسیار قوی آن در پشتیبانی از oop)
- هیچ وقت از بزرگی برنامه نمی حراسید چون راحت و بدون درد سر قابل نگهداری و مدیریت است

----------


## golnari

قابل شما را نداشت 
نه اینکه جاوا همش خوب باشه. سرعت توسعه برنامه های جاوا برای کارهای کوچک بسیار پایین است مخصوصا در برنامهایی که زیاد  ویژوال هستند(فرمهای ورود و خروجی زیاد دارند)
کلا اینکه جاوا یه کمباین همه فن حریفه ولی برای نگهداری باغچه خونه استفاده از اون پر هزینه است :wink:

----------


## hotice

سلام
یکی از پروژه هایی که میشه به اون اشاره کرد باز نویسی ebay توسط شرکت سان  است.
فکر میکنم که اگر به $M میداد مجانی باز نویسی میکرد. :wink: 
یکی دیگر از پروژه ها پروژه راه یاب ناسا هست : http://www.sun.com/970624/cover2/
http://www.giss.nasa.gov/tools/mars24/
http://www.sun.com/aboutsun/media/features/mars.html
http://mars.jpl.nasa.gov/
موفق باشید.

----------

ایول بابا من یه روز نبودم دوتسان کولاک کردند :D 
دست همه درد نکنه :D

----------


## golnari

Farshad Paydar عزیز اگه چیزی بلد باشم که به درد کسی بخوره حتما خوشحال می شم بتونم کمکی کنم.



> پیشنهاد بدهند که مثلا بعنوان نمونه چه برنامه ای بنویسم


کار با کلاسهای بسته java.net هم جالبه هم بدرد بخور. شما می تونید برای چشیدن لذت برنامه نویسی جاوا با Socket شروع کنید و به سرعت یه برنامه کوچک چت بنویسید. البته اگه دسترسی به شبکه دارید بهتره.
[من درشروع کار این تجربه رو داشتم به شما هم پیشنهاد می کنم]
موفق باشید

----------


## Inprise

Oracle DB
Oracle Application Server
Oracle ERP Series
Oracle CRM Series
IBM DB2 Client 
SAP for Security
SAP Framework
...

----------


## golnari

سلام، برای برنامه های Socket اگر دستگاهها همدیگر را ping کنند کافی است ولی نمی دونم حل مشکل شما چیه. اما مستقیم اسم پوشه share شده رو بزن شاید کار کنه اینطوری : \\folder name \ computr name

----------


## vip_on_the_web

ye nokteye jaaleb dar morede java eeneke taghriban hameye IDEhaa va application serverhaaye java baa khode java neveshte mishe

DBMShaaye ziyaadi baa java neveshte shode mesle JDataStore va PointBase

----------

